
Editor of new tech watchdog site, The Markup, fired - catacombs
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/23/business/media/julia-angwin-markup.html
======
danso
Apparently she has the "complete confidence and support" of her editorial
team:

[https://twitter.com/MarkupReal/status/1120675763374776320](https://twitter.com/MarkupReal/status/1120675763374776320)

> _The editorial team of @team_markup has signed a statement of unequivocal
> support for our Editor in Chief, @JuliaAngwin:_

They also tweeted out her letter to Craig Newmark:

[https://twitter.com/MarkupReal/status/1120696439515033601](https://twitter.com/MarkupReal/status/1120696439515033601)

